# Consults



## vpat28 (Mar 18, 2009)

I would like to know how is following scenario will be coded

If  a physician is called in ER for a consult and afterwards the Pt is admitted and Consultant physician had no knowledge of it as he not the admitting Physcian .So can consultant physican bill as  outpatient consult?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 18, 2009)

If the physicians advice is being sought and he/she renders his/her opinion, I would say yes.  The admitting physician probably used this information to determine the course of treatment, which led to the admission.  Since the consulting physician saw the patient in the ER, it would be an outpatient consultation.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 18, 2009)

*Outpatient consult*

If the consultation was performed in the ER and the consulting physician had no other involvement with the patient, then it is an outpatient consultation. 
Place of service is the ER  POS 23.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## vpat28 (Mar 18, 2009)

But then what happens if admitting physician bills for hospital admission and the consultant physician bills for outpatient consult and bill goes out for same date of services.

So which  physician will  get paid for the services ?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 18, 2009)

Both physicians get paid.  Two separate services.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 18, 2009)

They both should as Rebecca states - two separate services as well as *two separate place of service codes*...


----------



## vpat28 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks  for your responses .


----------

